
Deadlines deserve to be called Lifelines - vremigrant
https://medium.com/@vremigrant/deadlines-deserve-to-be-called-lifelines-fea60a09bd65#.b80fiz7ez
======
alsnie
Another good source on procrastination and deadlines:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_urban_inside_the_mind_of_a_mast...](http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_urban_inside_the_mind_of_a_master_procrastinator)

